
Magic: The Gathering – DevOps Deck - XLDRT
http://blog.xebialabs.com/2015/10/26/magic-the-gathering-devops-deck/
======
dozzie
Not sure, but "GitHub Library" seems too expensive.

"Master Kim" costs merely 5 mana, and is a 7/7 creature plus other benefits.
Way too cheap to summon.

The same stands for "Jez The Humble Monk". 4/4 creature for converted mana
cost of 3, which by itself is too cheap, and forestwalk and an ability on top
of that.

"Docker", the same as "Master Kim", except it's even cheaper.

"DevOps" seems more or less sensible, as it requires all the mana colours,
what by itself is difficult. But why made it an artifact? It works only once,
when put into play. It would made more sense for it to be a sorcery.

"Continuous Delivery" has too powerful and too cheap ability, and it's not
limited in any way in a turn.

And so on, and so forth.

